# Beautiful Daydream - U2 fans will like



## achtungbarry (Sep 30, 2008)

I took this shot for my photography club's latest competition whhich has "Go nuts with photoshot" as the theme.

We are often told that your photos should say something about yourself so I tried to show my love of the music of U2.

How many times have you sung in front of the mirror like this.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

That's cool man. How'd you do it?

~Michael~


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool Shot and as for singing in front of a mirror...........Never I couldn't carry a tune if it was in a bucket.


----------



## Suede (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats cool,and I love U2.


----------



## LoganJ (Oct 2, 2008)

That's pretty sweet


----------



## Goradiogo (Oct 3, 2008)

Niceeeeeeee.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 3, 2008)

very creative!


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Oct 4, 2008)

That is really good. I like the B&W for this image and it adds the feeling of the dream. Nicely done!!!


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------

